# Wild goose chase



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

*Wild goose chase (completed)*

I have a 1/35 scale dio that Im working on....heres some stuff from it:

Finished squad leader:

http://photos.kitmaker.net/data/500/medium/comm.JPG

M3a1 Scout Car:

http://photos.kitmaker.net/data/500/scout10.JPG


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wow. I have a lot to learn about weathering.


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks John, after seein your work....I dont think so!  

Here are some early pics of the dio forming:

http://the-lem.com/LEM_Gallery2/d/30412-3/dio10.JPG

http://the-lem.com/LEM_Gallery2/d/30465-3/dio30.JPG

http://the-lem.com/LEM_Gallery2/d/30469-2/wildgoose.JPG

http://the-lem.com/LEM_Gallery2/d/30556-2/garden2.JPG

http://the-lem.com/LEM_Gallery2/d/30562-2/bug.JPG


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Some finished pics:

http://photos.kitmaker.net/data/19098/dio112.JPG

http://photos.kitmaker.net/data/19098/dio25.JPG

http://photos.kitmaker.net/data/19098/dio31.JPG

http://photos.kitmaker.net/data/19098/dio41.JPG

http://photos.kitmaker.net/data/19098/dio51.JPG


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Amazing details. So much to see.


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you Loyd...I appreciate it


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

That is beautiful! Wow!


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you Dr. Brad.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would have to agree, looks great. Nice duck.  


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

First class weathering, very nicely set out and top notch detail work.
Well done indeed sir :thumbsup: 

Go easy


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Wow, I suck!  

That is brilliant!!!


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

thank you three...!


----------



## 70_442 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not into war stuff, but your work is FANTASTIC. Very well done.


----------

